# A question for those advocating hog control



## Tiger Rag (Jul 1, 2008)

This is only for the advocates of hog control is this part of the forum.

Would you kill the last hog in Ga if given the opportunity?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2008)

Boooomm!!!!!!


----------



## Ol' Gobblero (Jul 1, 2008)

absolutely; plenty of other game to hunt, would love to see them go


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 1, 2008)

If it was on my land..... he'd already be DEAD!!!

No doubt about it!!!.... probably would put two bullets in him for good measure!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry SG.
 If it makes you feel better it is a hypothetical question.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 1, 2008)

Nope.I would like to see my sons be able to hunt them as well.Hogs are a nuisance,but are also very fun to hunt.


----------



## firefighterusa (Jul 1, 2008)

yea but i would fatten him up first.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Tiger Rag said:


> Would you kill the last hog in Ga if given the opportunity?



Ask my great great grand-childeren that question


----------



## curdog (Jul 1, 2008)

no.like plp said i would like to see other generations hunt them.my kids love to go and i am sure they are not the only kids that like it.


----------



## capt stan (Jul 2, 2008)

Nope not me.I believe the land owner has the right to controll them on  their land. But I in no way would like to see them wiped out. Too much fun to hunt and great eating critters!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 2, 2008)

*Never*

Nope, we would need to bring some into the state so other people could have fun hunting them.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I Would Have To Say No. They Are A Challenge To Hunt And Make For Some Great Eating. Although They Do Cause Problems, They Are Here And We Have To Deal With It.  Might As Well Enjoy Your Time Put Into Controlling Them.


----------



## hevishot (Jul 2, 2008)

sure would.....I'd be willing to bet most of the hog lovers dont own any property that is affected by hogs. Its so easy to be pro hog when you hunt them on public land or the land of others that you dont own....


----------



## jkoch (Jul 2, 2008)

BANG,It's dead!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Brown (Jul 2, 2008)

Click (safety), boom !!!!!


----------



## oregonbowhunter (Jul 2, 2008)

in washington state on the san juan islands we had hogs for about 2 months, someone was attempting to make the islands there own pig hunting area. Well someone killed the last one and well there not there anymore and that was a big shame cuz it was fun to hunt them in washington state so NO is my answer.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 2, 2008)

hevishot said:


> sure would.....I'd be willing to bet most of the hog lovers dont own any property that is affected by hogs. Its so easy to be pro hog when you hunt them on public land or the land of others that you dont own....



I was just about to say no, because I dont have crops that they are destroying.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jul 2, 2008)

hevishot said:


> sure would.....I'd be willing to bet most of the hog lovers dont own any property that is affected by hogs. Its so easy to be pro hog when you hunt them on public land or the land of others that you dont own....



I WOULD AGRRE WITH THIS STATEMENT BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE A FARM OR LIVE ON LAND BEING DESTROYED BY THEM. BUT LETS BE REALISTIC, THERE WILL NEVER BE ONE LEFT AND IF THERE WAS HE WOULD DEFINITELY BE SHOT.


----------



## Beasley (Jul 2, 2008)

no way on earth, fun to hunt and taste way better than deer meat


----------



## JohnK3 (Jul 2, 2008)

I would.  Mainly because I know that sometime that night, some pig farmer is gonna lose a pig to the wilds and the population will replenish itself.

As long as folks are raising pigs, we will have feral hogs.


----------



## kornbread (Jul 2, 2008)

nope love hunting them to much. catch and release


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm for nuisance control, but not extermination.


----------



## polaris30144 (Jul 2, 2008)

IMO, if they are a problem for you, let people hunt them without charging some outrageous price and the hog population would be kept in check. If the hog is a problem, then why is it near impossible to get permission to hunt them without paying? People make no sense when they complain about something and then compound the problem by trying to make people pay to help them.....DUH !!!

 Try calling an exterminator and telling them they have to pay for the privilege to clean the bugs out of your house.....same thing as the complainers about hogs. If you don't allow hunters on your land to kill the hogs, then stop crying about the damage they do.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 2, 2008)

I would gladly kill the last one.  They cause a lot more problems then they are worth.

I believe its selfish to not shoot him, just because you like hunting them.


----------



## sticker (Jul 2, 2008)

IMO, if they are a problem for you, let people hunt them without charging some outrageous price and the hog population would be kept in check. If the hog is a problem, then why is it near impossible to get permission to hunt them without paying? People make no sense when they complain about something and then compound the problem by trying to make people pay to help them.....DUH !!!

Preach on brother


----------



## sticker (Jul 2, 2008)

*What about this*

Alright I know this is about to get the water boiling in here a lil bit but I want to light the fire!  Deer cause damage to crops.  Crows cause damage to crops. Armadillos cause damage to crops.  Would you shoot the last deer that was left in the state of Georgia??  Saying that it would be selfish to no shoot the last hog in Georgia would be like me saying if you didnt shoot every deer that came into my peanut field and dug up my peanuts and caused tremendous damage is selfish because he is only a small buck and not big enough to have something to brag about.  Some of yall might say that deer dont cause crop damage;  if that is so then why do people get crop control permits all over the state?  Right down the road from my house there is nothing but tomato fields and a few years ago they had to get a permit to take out some of the deer that was causing damage to the tomato plants,  Not just one or two deer,  they killed anywhere from 8-10 every night they went out there.  Lets think about that next time everyone.  Hogs aint the only animals doing damage to the crops!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 2, 2008)

sticker said:


> Alright I know this is about to get the water boiling in here a lil bit but I want to light the fire!  Deer cause damage to crops.  Crows cause damage to crops. Armadillos cause damage to crops.  Would you shoot the last deer that was left in the state of Georgia??  Saying that it would be selfish to no shoot the last hog in Georgia would be like me saying if you didnt shoot every deer that came into my peanut field and dug up my peanuts and caused tremendous damage is selfish because he is only a small buck and not big enough to have something to brag about.  Some of yall might say that deer dont cause crop damage;  if that is so then why do people get crop control permits all over the state?  Right down the road from my house there is nothing but tomato fields and a few years ago they had to get a permit to take out some of the deer that was causing damage to the tomato plants,  Not just one or two deer,  they killed anywhere from 8-10 every night they went out there.  Lets think about that next time everyone.  Hogs aint the only animals doing damage to the crops!!



Amen


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 2, 2008)

sticker said:


> Alright I know this is about to get the water boiling in here a lil bit but I want to light the fire!  Deer cause damage to crops.  Crows cause damage to crops. Armadillos cause damage to crops.  Would you shoot the last deer that was left in the state of Georgia??  Saying that it would be selfish to no shoot the last hog in Georgia would be like me saying if you didnt shoot every deer that came into my peanut field and dug up my peanuts and caused tremendous damage is selfish because he is only a small buck and not big enough to have something to brag about.  Some of yall might say that deer dont cause crop damage;  if that is so then why do people get crop control permits all over the state?  Right down the road from my house there is nothing but tomato fields and a few years ago they had to get a permit to take out some of the deer that was causing damage to the tomato plants,  Not just one or two deer,  they killed anywhere from 8-10 every night they went out there.  Lets think about that next time everyone.  Hogs aint the only animals doing damage to the crops!!



A deer doesn't cause near as much damage as a hog, and hogs are an introduced species.  If a permit is needed to kill deer then so be it, but the deer are supposed to be here and the hogs aren't.

Armadillos are also a species that aren't supposed to be here, and crows do not even compare to hogs.

I love hunting them just as much as any of yall, but I would rather them not be here.


----------



## sticker (Jul 2, 2008)

That is just your opinion that they should not be here CPowell.  Looks like the people that want the hogs around have the ones that dont outnumbered a lil bit.  I personally think that the farmers/landowners that let people hunt the hogs dont have as much problem with them after a period of time.  We hunted a place that was slam tore up with em the first time we went there.  A lot of people were able to hunt the same place and guess what happened next????  The hogs dont come out and root up the crops like they did.  The farmers/landowners that dont let people hunt them----SHUT UP YOUR WHINING!!!!!  Everybody in this state aint a bad person and doesnt want to take advantage of you.  Give us a chance; go with them, turn them loose or whatever,  JUST GIVE US GOOD GUYS A CHANCE!!!  We cant totally clear the woods of hogs but we sure can put a dent in the population


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 2, 2008)

sticker said:


> That is just your opinion that they should not be here CPowell.  Looks like the people that want the hogs around have the ones that dont outnumbered a lil bit.  I personally think that the farmers/landowners that let people hunt the hogs dont have as much problem with them after a period of time.  We hunted a place that was slam tore up with em the first time we went there.  A lot of people were able to hunt the same place and guess what happened next????  The hogs dont come out and root up the crops like they did.  The farmers/landowners that dont let people hunt them----SHUT UP YOUR WHINING!!!!!  Everybody in this state aint a bad person and doesnt want to take advantage of you.  Give us a chance; go with them, turn them loose or whatever,  JUST GIVE US GOOD GUYS A CHANCE!!!  We cant totally clear the woods of hogs but we sure can put a dent in the population



Yes it is my opinion, just as you have your own opinions.  I'm sure there are a lot more people in the state that don't want them here though.

Hypothetical situation:
Lets say I own a lot in town right next to your bank.  I've got a bunch of money eating termites that live on my land.  I like them there because I can go out there and smash a few for fun every now and then.  I always want them to be around because they're fun to squish.  Sometimes though...they walk over to your bank and eat half your paycheck you just put in the bank. You would want them gone wouldn't you?  Or would you want their numbers limited, but a few can still come over.  Let's say there only a few and they only eat a third of your paycheck.  Wouldn't you want them completely gone?

I know that sounded stupid, but I came up with that off the top of my head.


----------



## sticker (Jul 2, 2008)

that aint stupid cause Batman is my next door neighbor  What in the world made you make up something so crazy as that??  Are hogs eating up your crops is the only question I have for you??  I dont like certain types of people but that dont mean that I go out and kill everyone of them even though they are eating groceries that I pay for everyday when I get up and drive and hour to go work.  JUST FACE IT THE HOGS AND GOING NO WHERE AND NEITHER ARE THE SORRY PEOPLE THAT DONT WORK AND ARE ABLE THAT ARE ON WELFARE!!!  IF THEY AINT ON YOUR LAND BE HAPPY;  IF THEY ARE LETSOMEONE HELP YOU OUT WITH THE PROBLEM!   End of discussion


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 2, 2008)

sticker said:


> that aint stupid cause Batman is my next door neighbor  What in the world made you make up something so crazy as that??  Are hogs eating up your crops is the only question I have for you??  I dont like certain types of people but that dont mean that I go out and kill everyone of them even though they are eating groceries that I pay for everyday when I get up and drive and hour to go work.  JUST FACE IT THE HOGS AND GOING NO WHERE AND NEITHER ARE THE SORRY PEOPLE THAT DONT WORK AND ARE ABLE THAT ARE ON WELFARE!!!  IF THEY AINT ON YOUR LAND BE HAPPY;  IF THEY ARE LETSOMEONE HELP YOU OUT WITH THE PROBLEM!   End of discussion



The question was hypothetical, so I answered how I felt about them.  Just as you have. 

The hogs could go somewhere; to the dinner table.  Think of all the native species that have been driven into extinction by humans....the same thing can be done to hogs


----------



## Robk (Jul 2, 2008)

I like hunting em as much as the next but if I had a bottle of good BBQ sauce handy and one round left I'd let em have it.  but being that that will never happen I'll go right on like I did tonight and put a good rub on it and put it in the smoker.

R


----------



## firefighterusa (Jul 2, 2008)

this is why i would shoot and eat the last one.

* Feral hogs are non-native invasive pests that compete directly for food and
cover with many species of wildlife including deer, wild turkey and quail.
* Hogs can damage habitats resulting in the elimination of rare or endangered
plants and animals.
* Hogs can destroy agricultural crops, including food plots for deer and turkey.
* A combination of shooting, trapping or exclusion fencing can reduce or
control hog damage.

Feral hogs are omnivorous and will eat anything from grain to carrion.
Plant matter constitutes an important part of their diet. Acorns are preferred when
available. They also consume roots and invertebrates such as centipedes, leeches,
earthworms and crayfish. In certain areas, cultivated crops and row crops
make up a significant portion of their diet. Feral hogs have been known to travel
up to seven miles to feed on agricultural crops such as corn and soybeans. They
also prey on ground nests, young wildlife, livestock, and other small vertebrates

http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/assets/documents/Feral Hogs in Georgia 2006 read version.pdf


----------



## sticker (Jul 2, 2008)

I have one question for everybody on here---WHY DO YOU PLANT FOOD PLOTS??----for the animals to eat,right?  Aint a hog an animal?  If hogs are eating your food plots and you wont do anything about it except put out a trap or shoot them when you are in the deer stand when one walks out; quit planting food plots cause a hog has as much right as the next animal to eat from it!Think about this, dont buy pork chops, pork ribs, or even a ham from the grocery store next time you want to cook out, this means Christmas and Thanksgiving too, cause everybody hates hogs sooooooooooo much.  Stick to the beef that they jack up with so many steroids that could turn the average man into the Incredible Hulk or buy a chicken that they raise from the egg to the butcher shop in about 4 weeks.  Ever sit back and thought about how the people that brought you up made it??  ON THE WILD GAME THAT THE GOOD LORD ABOVE PUT ON THE FACE OF THE EARTH FOR YOU AND ME  TO SHARE


----------



## sticker (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Cpowell if I had money eating termites, I think I would call Terminex or some pest control people that could take care of my problem.


----------



## JohnK3 (Jul 2, 2008)

Amen, brother firefighterusa!

Feral hogs are formerly domestic hogs that got out of the pen and started breeding.  If there were no more domestic hogs, then I would not shoot the last feral hog.  However, since there are PLENTY of domestic hogs, I'd gladly shoot the last feral hog, knowing that the nature of the wily beast will mean that by the time I get the "last" feral hog field dressed and on his way to the processor, a domestic hog will escape and become a new feral hog.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 2, 2008)

sticker said:


> I have one question for everybody on here---WHY DO YOU PLANT FOOD PLOTS??----for the animals to eat,right?  Aint a hog an animal?  If hogs are eating your food plots and you wont do anything about it except put out a trap or shoot them when you are in the deer stand when one walks out; quit planting food plots cause a hog has as much right as the next animal to eat from it!Think about this, dont buy pork chops, pork ribs, or even a ham from the grocery store next time you want to cook out, this means Christmas and Thanksgiving too, cause everybody hates hogs sooooooooooo much.  Stick to the beef that they jack up with so many steroids that could turn the average man into the Incredible Hulk or buy a chicken that they raise from the egg to the butcher shop in about 4 weeks.  Ever sit back and thought about how the people that brought you up made it??  ON THE WILD GAME THAT THE GOOD LORD ABOVE PUT ON THE FACE OF THE EARTH FOR YOU AND ME  TO SHARE



For deer


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 2, 2008)

sticker said:


> Hey Cpowell if I had money eating termites, I think I would call Terminex or some pest control people that could take care of my problem.



Thank you for proving my point.  If an animal is eating up money, you would want him DEAD.  No more of them.

Hogs eat crops that generate money.  I'd like to shoot the last one to take care of the problem.


----------



## SULLI (Jul 2, 2008)

hevishot said:


> sure would.....I'd be willing to bet most of the hog lovers dont own any property that is affected by hogs. Its so easy to be pro hog when you hunt them on public land or the land of others that you dont own....



i hear this all the time a farmer or land owner has a problem with hogs that he doesn't hunt but yet he won't let anybody else come hunt them....... if your not gonna let anybody help with the problem the STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT IT.


----------



## foodplotplanter (Jul 2, 2008)

i don`t have any on the properties i hunt
but don`t hogs do more than eat in food plots?
most folks say they destroy em.
i`ll kill one if i see it,but i don`t go out with the intent of hunting hogs.so i could live without em.
sorry if you didn`t want me to post on this thread since i don`t hunt em,but i did any how.


----------



## firefighterusa (Jul 2, 2008)

sticker said:


> I have one question for everybody on here---WHY DO YOU PLANT FOOD PLOTS??----for the animals to eat,right?  Aint a hog an animal?  If hogs are eating your food plots and you wont do anything about it except put out a trap or shoot them when you are in the deer stand when one walks out; quit planting food plots cause a hog has as much right as the next animal to eat from it!Think about this, dont buy pork chops, pork ribs, or even a ham from the grocery store next time you want to cook out, this means Christmas and Thanksgiving too, cause everybody hates hogs sooooooooooo much.  Stick to the beef that they jack up with so many steroids that could turn the average man into the Incredible Hulk or buy a chicken that they raise from the egg to the butcher shop in about 4 weeks.  Ever sit back and thought about how the people that brought you up made it??  ON THE WILD GAME THAT THE GOOD LORD ABOVE PUT ON THE FACE OF THE EARTH FOR YOU AND ME  TO SHARE


----------



## firefighterusa (Jul 2, 2008)

"THE GOOD LORD ABOVE PUT ON THE FACE OF THE EARTH FOR YOU AND ME TO SHARE"

if he puts them in my food plot sturm ruger will take them away


----------



## sticker (Jul 2, 2008)

cpowel10 said:


> Thank you for proving my point.  If an animal is eating up money, you would want him DEAD.  No more of them.
> 
> Hogs eat crops that generate money.  I'd like to shoot the last one to take care of the problem.



Nobody said anything about killing the last one in the state of Georgia, I said CONTROL my problem


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 2, 2008)

Tiger Rag said:


> This is only for the advocates of hog control is this part of the forum.
> 
> Would you kill the last hog in Ga if given the opportunity?








sticker said:


> Nobody said anything about killing the last one in the state of Georgia, I said CONTROL my problem



Are you serious?  This thread is so far off topic.  Remember what it was about?!


----------



## sticker (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey firefighter I agree with you.  If you can catch them or kill them get after them.  But what I am saying is if you have hogs on your land and wont let anyone help you get control of them then quit crying about they are eating your crops and costing you money.  Hogs ARE NOT aliens nor are they as bad as some people seem to think they are.  Put down that Ruger firearm of yours and go out on a trip with the real hunters, the way it used to be done, on a 100 degree day with a couple of friends and mans best friend and see just how much you enjoy it; or you could sit at home and play your Nintendo and watch your plasma screen tv's and just fuss and gripe about what a problem hogs are in the state.


----------



## firefighterusa (Jul 2, 2008)

sticker let me ask you if your favorite fishin hole was being taken over by asian big head and silver carp(the same ones that are taking over rivers in the midwest would you kill the last one in your local river or would you let him go disregarding the devistation it would cause the river?

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/invasives/aquaticanimals/asiancarp/index.html


----------



## firefighterusa (Jul 2, 2008)

sticker said:


> Hey firefighter I agree with you.  If you can catch them or kill them get after them.  But what I am saying is if you have hogs on your land and wont let anyone help you get control of them then quit crying about they are eating your crops and costing you money.  Hogs ARE NOT aliens nor are they as bad as some people seem to think they are.  Put down that Ruger firearm of yours and go out on a trip with the real hunters, the way it used to be done, on a 100 degree day with a couple of friends and mans best friend and see just how much you enjoy it; or you could sit at home and play your Nintendo and watch your plasma screen tv's and just fuss and gripe about what a problem hogs are in the state.


i agree with you on hunting with dogs that would be the ultimate hunt for me and maybe take one with a knife


----------



## firefighterusa (Jul 2, 2008)

but if they were on our farm we would try our best to totally wipe them out .since my red heeler would rather fish than hunt id have to shoot them.


----------



## sticker (Jul 2, 2008)

CPowel I know what this thread is about.  It asked if you had the chance would you kill the last hog in the state of Georgia.  Every one else spoke their piece about it and I am speaking mine.  You are the one that wants to know how close the hogs are getting to your piece of farmland that  you have and wanting to know about trying to cheat the game by using Night Vision to locate hogs on a WMA.  Get out of your easy chair and get into the real world.  I would not shoot the last hog in Georgia nor would any of the people that I would associate myself with.  We enjoy the real world, not one that money buys,  but the one that was put here for me and you to enjoy.  SO ENJOY IT.


----------



## firefighterusa (Jul 2, 2008)

"or you could sit at home and play your Nintendo and watch your plasma screen tv's and just fuss and gripe about what a problem hogs are in the state." 

im not at home but i am on my 39th hour at work and my 1 day off tomorow ill spend with the kids . so i guess ill just sit here and gripe


----------



## sticker (Jul 2, 2008)

Firefighter,  you do what you want to do,  it is your farm.  I did not once say anywhere on here that I do not kill hogs.  All anyone has to do is look back and see that I am all about sticking one(where do you think my name came from).  Hog hunting is exciting and I enjoy doing it and I have a son coming up that I hope one day will enjoy it as much as I have.


----------



## firefighterusa (Jul 2, 2008)

firefighterusa said:


> sticker let me ask you if your favorite fishin hole was being taken over by asian big head and silver carp(the same ones that are taking over rivers in the midwest would you kill the last one in your local river or would you let him go disregarding the devistation it would cause the river?
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/invasives/aquaticanimals/asiancarp/index.html




patiently waiting  a responce.


----------



## firefighterusa (Jul 2, 2008)

sticker said:


> Firefighter,  you do what you want to do,  it is your farm.  I did not once say anywhere on here that I do not kill hogs.  All anyone has to do is look back and see that I am all about sticking one(where do you think my name came from).  Hog hunting is exciting and I enjoy doing it and I have a son coming up that I hope one day will enjoy it as much as I have.


i dont think you will have anything to worry about the hogs are here to stay.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 2, 2008)

sticker said:


> CPowel I know what this thread is about.  It asked if you had the chance would you kill the last hog in the state of Georgia.  Every one else spoke their piece about it and I am speaking mine.  You are the one that wants to know how close the hogs are getting to your piece of farmland that  you have and wanting to know about trying to cheat the game by using Night Vision to locate hogs on a WMA.  Get out of your easy chair and get into the real world.  I would not shoot the last hog in Georgia nor would any of the people that I would associate myself with.  We enjoy the real world, not one that money buys,  but the one that was put here for me and you to enjoy.  SO ENJOY IT.



I gave my opinion about it, just as everyone else did.  I stated in the thread about WMA and nightvision it was hypothetical and was asking if it was legal. 

 Is there something wrong with keeping check on where hogs have moved to?!

I enjoy the world, trust me I do.


----------



## sticker (Jul 2, 2008)

To be perfectly honest Firefighter, I know absolutely nothing about any bullheaded Asians.  But if I did I would find a way to control them without totally eradicating them.


----------



## firefighterusa (Jul 2, 2008)

sticker said:


> To be perfectly honest Firefighter, I know absolutely nothing about any bullheaded Asians.  But if I did I would find a way to control them without totally eradicating them.


fair enough.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 2, 2008)

I Hunt Them Relentlessly B/c I Know I Will Never Eliminate Them All. I Admire Them For Their Ability To Survive And Willingness To Fight. So If It Came Down To The Last Deer And The Last Hog And I Was Starving It Would Be Venison Backstraps For Dinner.


----------



## sticker (Jul 2, 2008)

HOGDOG76 said:


> . So If It Came Down To The Last Deer And The Last Hog And I Was Starving It Would Be Venison Backstraps For Dinner.



Tell em all about brother


----------



## olcowman (Jul 2, 2008)

One point...deer* do *cause heaps more damage than hogs to certain agricultural endeavers (fruit orchards, vegetable truck farming, ornamental/tree growers, etc.) and even some livetsock ranchers to some extent due to some of the diseases that are widely known to effect domesticated animals after being passed on from the 'carrier', an infected whitetail.

Deer also make a lot bigger dent in the automobile insurance business (pardon the accidental pun) for obvious reasons. Furthermore, the comment that hogs, armadillos, and so forth don't belong here...well I am pretty sure that about 99% of Ga's whitetails are the descendants of deer hauled in from up north to repopulate the near extinct native herd. A herd which has since subsequently flourished and moved into habitats where they previously did not exist.

And I reckon somebody needs to go down around bout Coweta county and let them armadillos know they don't belong here and need to turn around and go back home to Texas. I may be the last one to know, but aint the 'diller invasion kinda of a natural thing, or is somebody, for whatever reason, actually trying to establish a population of these things? 

Wild hogs, IMO, in many areas of the south are another part of our unique, fascinating, but often quirky in the eyes of outsiders, culture. They are as country as grits, smarter than most in the animal kingdom and tougher than a pine knot when cornered. You gotta give him some respect, if not for his tenacious nature and unprecedented ability to adapt to most any environment, then perhaps the fact that his anscestors first set hoof on this continent long before our own as dinner guests of the first Spanish explorers.

I vote don't kill em all, they earned them a spot here.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 3, 2008)

firefighterusa said:


> patiently waiting  a responce.


Firefighter if the carp are eating up my fishing honey hole I am gonna call gigem and get him to help me out and do a little bowfishing.I know he cant kill everyone of them but then again I am getting help instead of sitting back and moaning.


----------



## K80 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sticker, you have the right to think that hogs should not be eradicated but I think you should realize just why it is that others think that they should be eradicated.  The reason they want them eradicated is because in the real world they are costing them thousands and thousands of dollars.  You don’t want them eradicated because you like to chase them around for amusement.  Ok now who has a more compelling argument? 

Just how much money do you think that hogs cost a farmer?  Hogs can easily cost a large row crop farmer upwards of $30,000+/year.  If something was taking $30,000+/year from you, would you not eradicate it if you had the chance?  IMO the hog hunters that want to get so defensive about this thread are being a bit childish and bullheaded by their unwillingness to understand where the other side is coming from.


----------



## hevishot (Jul 3, 2008)

sticker said:


> Tell em all about brother



Hey Sticker...how many acres do you OWN that are infested with hogs?....just curious. Also, you moan and groan about folks not letting "ya'll" hunt their land....dont know about everyone else but I wouldnt even consider letting some "Hungover Hog Hunters" (as your avatar so proudly proclaims) anywhere near my property...


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 3, 2008)

First of all if a farmer has hog problems that are costing them $30,000 they are gonna let anyone help.Second if a farmer has crop damage he is gonna get him a check from the gov point blank just like the one he got to put the seed in the ground.Hevishot how ya like my avatar,do you fit in or are you gonna be seting on the sidelines?


----------



## hevishot (Jul 3, 2008)

I trap, hunt with dogs, catch and tie plenty of hogs.....and have for a good long time...but the ones we tie and release are released into a pen and fed corn for a month before ending up on the smoker....I'm not much for stickers myself but I like your avatar just fine...By the way, I also like to drink too..but just dont think an avatar that seems to "boast" about it is gonna help ol Stickers get permission to hunt....meanwhile he complains about folks whining about hogs but not letting hog hunters on their property....just found it funny....


----------



## K80 (Jul 3, 2008)

sghoghunter said:


> First of all if a farmer has hog problems that are costing them $30,000 they are gonna let anyone help.Second if a farmer has crop damage he is gonna get him a check from the gov point blank just like the one he got to put the seed in the ground.Hevishot how ya like my avatar,do you fit in or are you gonna be seting on the sidelines?



Yes they may get some money from the government but where does the government get their money? You and me, I don't want my money going for this.  Hogs also increase the cost of foods at the store.


----------



## curdog (Jul 3, 2008)

after all that has been said since my last post about this i still say no.if i saw the last 1 in ga. i would see if hevishot had 1 in his pen i could put with that 1 to try to make more.but i dont think you will ever see the last one here.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 3, 2008)

K80 said:


> Yes they may get some money from the government but where does the government get their money? You and me, I don't want my money going for this.  Hogs also increase the cost of foods at the store.


K80 I know where the money comes from and beleive me I dont like it but what can I do.But then again where does the money come from that pays these certian ones that live better than me or the ones that you see riding around with the boat hanging out the truck that say their back is hurt but they can load a boat.I can set here all day and get mad about it but I would rather give my money to the farmers that let us dog hunters on their land.


----------



## hevishot (Jul 3, 2008)

curdog said:


> after all that has been said since my last post about this i still say no.if i saw the last 1 in ga. i would see if hevishot had 1 in his pen i could put with that 1 to try to make more.but i dont think you will ever see the last one here.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 3, 2008)

hevishot said:


> I trap, hunt with dogs, catch and tie plenty of hogs.....and have for a good long time...but the ones we tie and release are released into a pen and fed corn for a month before ending up on the smoker....I'm not much for stickers myself but I like your avatar just fine...By the way, I also like to drink too..but just dont think an avatar that seems to "boast" about it is gonna help ol Stickers get permission to hunt....meanwhile he complains about folks whining about hogs but not letting hog hunters on their property....just found it funny....


Me and sticker,which happens to be my brother, aint having problems finding land to hunt on we just get tired of farmers moaning bout the hogs then just let then keep breeding.We have enough land to hunt everyday of the week if we wanted.We also tie everything we catch except the trophy boars which go to a game preserve.We tie them just to keep them alive till we get through hunting then we kill them.If ya put one in a pen and feed it out ya just as well go to wal-mart and but some out of their freezer.


----------



## hevishot (Jul 3, 2008)

You are right about that Sg, and a heck of alot less agravation.....I dont think ya'll have to EVER worry about not enough hogs to catch....they are here to stay, any way you look at it....


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 3, 2008)

I hear ya buddy you just dont know how hard it is to keep ole stickers knife on his side.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Jul 3, 2008)

Good input people.

I finally posted a thread that got some responses, I am impressed.

Just FYI -- I would not kill the last one in GA.  I would gut shoot him and let him run through the marsh so that I would never have to get my hands dirty with him.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Jul 3, 2008)

I was also really hoping that Jager would respond to this thread, but I guess everyone has been giving him too much of a hard time elsewhere.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 3, 2008)

I see tiger rag that you are another one of these people that kill things and leave them to rot.Does doing that really make yall feel better bout ya self?


----------



## Tiger Rag (Jul 3, 2008)

sghoghunter said:


> I see tiger rag that you are another one of these people that kill things and leave them to rot.Does doing that really make yall feel better bout ya self?





To kill a hog and remove if from the ecosystem to help native wildlife thrive really does make me feel good about myself.

To see the fire fade from the eye of a feral hog as it dies really does reinforce the fact that you have done something good.

I also advocate keeping native populations at levels that do not negatively impact the ecosystem.  I advocate doing this by legal means -- which is predominately legal hunting in almost any situation.  Any other type of control of native species is a very samll percentage of the animals killed in any given year.

I have nothing against hog hunters of any type because I truly understand that they have fun pursuing hogs (and they purchase hunting licenses which helps the management of native wildlife).  I also have fun pursuing hogs, but do not hunt them, I remove them.  I enjoy dog hunting them, stalking them, still hunting them, but also feel the same sense of satisfaction when one is road killed.  Any hog out of the woods is a good hog.  Trapping, baiting, thermal imaging and night vision are all fair game.

Hog hunters that that do not relocate hogs are operating 100% within the law and are not in any way violating ethical considerations just because they enjoy hunting hogs.  The same goes for people performing hog control.  As long as they are following the letter of the law, I have no problems with their operations.

I actually enjoy performing hog control so much that I have questioned whether I would shoot the last one because then that opportunity would be gone.  I came to the conclusion that I would.  I was curious how others that advocate hog control would respond.  

I knew the feelings of those of you that prefer hogs to any other kind of animal that could be hunted before I posed the question.  This thread really was not aimed at you in any way.  

I would also likely shoot the last armadillo and leave it to rot, even though it is questionable how exotic they may be.

Hogs are not native to North America, so it is very easy for me to make the distinction between hogs and native wildlife, rather it be deer or songbirds or even salamanders.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Jul 3, 2008)

I try my best to never drag a hog any further than out of sight of the road.

Buzzards, bald eagles, and all types of scavengers enjoy their flesh (all native wildlife -- except maybe for red foxes and coyotes).

Squirrels eat their bones and leave deer sheds for people to find.

Yes Virginia, killing feral hogs and leaving them to rot is perfectly ethical and is a good thing.  If you took the time to drag every one, you would never kill enough to have a positive impact.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Jul 3, 2008)

I will also admit that I may be a hypocrit when it comes to exotic wildlife.

If we were overrun with pheasants, I would not likely kill the last one.


----------



## Ol' Gobblero (Jul 3, 2008)

Tiger Rag said:


> I try my best to never drag a hog any further than out of sight of the road.
> 
> Buzzards, bald eagles, and all types of scavengers enjoy their flesh (all native wildlife -- except maybe for red foxes and coyotes).
> 
> ...



I agree 100%.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 3, 2008)

Tiger Rag said:


> I try my best to never drag a hog any further than out of sight of the road.
> 
> Buzzards, bald eagles, and all types of scavengers enjoy their flesh (all native wildlife -- except maybe for red foxes and coyotes).
> 
> ...


How many have you killed in the past week?We got 4 and yes we drug out everyone out.Who had the most postive impact.


----------



## JAGER (Jul 4, 2008)

Tiger Rag said:


> I was also really hoping that JAGER would respond to this thread...



This was such a good thread I did not want to post earlier and let the anti-JAGERs spin it off topic. 

The hog population would be under control if all doggers would kill every hog they catch, if all trappers would kill every hog they trap and if all other hunters would harvest a hog at every available opportunity. It is impossible to eradicate feral hogs via hunting and trapping, but we can better control their numbers. 

Our challenge is to effectively control them to the point where agricultural damage is minimal before a politician, USDA office or state law negatively affects hog hunting in Georgia.

We have killed 258 in the past five months to contribute our part of the solution. Still waiting on 100% participation from the rest of you.

---JAGER


----------



## olcowman (Jul 4, 2008)

*Tiger Rag *must be some kind of wildlife biologists or something? You aint from up north are you? 

Let me see here, your logic was "shoot the hogs and let em lay where they fall" or "maybe just wound em and watch em run off in the woods" wait..."I reckon you could drag em somewhere, but not too far, where they could be predated by native species only."(Lord, watch them sneaky fire ants, I think they might be foriegners & sure will eat your dead hogs up)
 "Armadillos, hold up"... you aint made up your mind yet whether they are allowed around here or not. "Pheasants, definantly they gotta stay for sure, can't never be too many ringnecks around these parts." Is this really how you feel about Ga wildlife? 

Were you raised to believe that leaving a trail of rotting carcasses in the woods behind you is cool or acceptable behaviour?

I hate to wade in on a fight I aint had my dog in, but this type of thinking is why we all 'vote' new members into our hunting club only after we spend a couple weekends getting to know them.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Jul 4, 2008)

JAGER said:


> This was such a good thread I did not want to post earlier and let the anti-JAGERs spin it off topic.
> 
> The hog population would be under control if all doggers would kill every hog they catch, if all trappers would kill every hog they trap and if all other hunters would harvest a hog at every available opportunity. It is impossible to eradicate feral hogs via hunting and trapping, but we can better control their numbers.
> 
> ...



That is a reasonable and logical view of the situation in my view.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Jul 4, 2008)

olcowman said:


> [You aint from up north are you?



NEGATIVE



olcowman said:


> Is this really how you feel about Ga wildlife?



YES



olcowman said:


> Were you raised to believe that leaving a trail of rotting carcasses in the woods behind you is cool or acceptable behaviour?



I surely wasn't raised to believe that hogs were a game animal worth managing FOR.



olcowman said:


> but this type of thinking is why we all 'vote' new members into our hunting club only after we spend a couple weekends getting to know them.



I would never endeavor to hunt with a club that protected hogs in any manner, so that would not be an issue.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Jul 4, 2008)

sghoghunter said:


> How many have you killed in the past week?We got 4 and yes we drug out everyone out.Who had the most postive impact.



I don't spend a lot of time in the woods pursuing hogs these days because I am not managing a piece of land at this very moment.

I assure you that as a land manager, I have facilitated the removal of more hogs over the past 10 years than you would ever imagine.  I also assure you that this management strategy is still being pursued.


----------



## SULLI (Jul 4, 2008)

i don't  think you'll have to worry to much about getting in any club with the attitude you have. some of the statements you mad are absolutly rediculious, people like you are the reason hunters have such a bad reputation. i just hope that you never get the oppurtunity to spread these idiotic ideas to anybody else.....i would hate to see you start a kid out with these ideas you have come up with .


----------



## Tiger Rag (Jul 4, 2008)

Sulli
It is all a matter of perspective.  Hogs are not compatible with my land management objectives and are not even classified as wildlife in the state of GA, so any way that I choose to remove them is appropriate.

What if you were managing for hogs and determined that coyotes were having a severe negative impact on all of your efforts to grow hogs.

Would it be unethical to kill a coyote and leave him in the woods.

What if you had to kill 150 coyotes a week to be effective at mitigating the negative impacts.  Should you find some way to utilize all 150 coyotes in order for it to be ethical.

It is all about the perspective.

I would like to see my children and your children be hunter-managers and have the health of the ecosystem and the habitat first and foremost in their mind when making any decision about changing the landscape or pulling the trigger.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jul 4, 2008)

Tiger what does a 150 dead hogs laying on the ground rotting do for the health of the ecosystem?

Every hog we killed last year got cleaned and either froze for later use given away to some friends or someone having a wild game dinner. 

If we were ever truly down to the last hog why would you gut shoot it so it could run off and die a slow painful death. One hog can't do much damage you might as well let it die of old age since there's no way for it to reproduce.

Could at least let us hog doggers take turns running it. I don't think they are ever going to be eradicated. They are found in 38 states and growing.


----------



## olcowman (Jul 4, 2008)

SULLI said:


> i don't  think you'll have to worry to much about getting in any club with the attitude you have. some of the statements you mad are absolutly rediculious, people like you are the reason hunters have such a bad reputation. i just hope that you never get the oppurtunity to spread these idiotic ideas to anybody else.....i would hate to see you start a kid out with these ideas you have come up with .



I wouldn't worry to much about anyone hiring him to do any land management either. 

It wasn't just the over the top, overly dramatized statements about killing every last feral hog in the state and letting 'em rot (as I know some folks that are real passionate about removing them from our eco-system myself), but the more he offers up his inane and illogical ideas concerning controlling certain other animal species...well it's pretty obvious we are dealing with someone who's either out here to stir the pot or is not carrying a full clip?

I do not belong to a club that is 100% against hog killing by no means, but the clubs I hunt and my own property is 100% off limits to anyone who has no regards for acceptable ethics and reasonable harvest practices. I doubt if any club in the state would welcome an individual who personally thinks he can snub generations of sportsmanship and the stewardship of our fellow creatures simply because he harbors extreme prejudice toward certain creatures of non-native origins.

There is a heap of other plants and animals out there that don't belong in Ga, and costs farmers and consumers alot more than hogs. Why don't you focus all this energy on fire ants or china berry trees or something. That way when you popped up on a forum spouting your hatred for these invading devils and your intentions of squashing the guts out of them or chopping them down and leaving 'em laying in a pile of their own sawdust.....you'll look like some kind of eco-hero, instead of creeping folks out and making them nervous about sharing the woods with you.


----------



## Ol' Gobblero (Jul 4, 2008)

I agree with Tiger 100 %.  I believe that the reason we both agree is that we both appear to be educated in the wildlife field.  We are taught to look at things from a management perspective.  Sometimes a management point of view forces you to overlook "ethics" every now and then, although not perferred.  True land managers will guard native wildlife to the full extent, even if it means compromising an exotic species every now and then.  With all the time any money spent by our grandfathers and fathers to restore native WT deer and turkey populations, I would hate to see it go to waste because of an introduced species, regardless of how they got here.  Nothing personal against non college grads, just that we are all looking at this feral hog issue from two different perspectives.  I agree that they are fun to hunt and would love for my future children to be able to hunt them, but I feel that my kids will have just as much fun hunting the natives, i.e. deer, turkey, dove, and squirrel.  We are all in no position to cause a divide between the hunting community, especially on the subject of hog control.  Those wanting hogs to stick around can do their thing and us advocating their erradication will do ours, and the population will balance itself out.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 4, 2008)

K80 said:


> Sticker, you have the right to think that hogs should not be eradicated but I think you should realize just why it is that others think that they should be eradicated.  The reason they want them eradicated is because in the real world they are costing them thousands and thousands of dollars.  You don’t want them eradicated because you like to chase them around for amusement.  Ok now who has a more compelling argument?
> 
> Just how much money do you think that hogs cost a farmer?  Hogs can easily cost a large row crop farmer upwards of $30,000+/year.  If something was taking $30,000+/year from you, would you not eradicate it if you had the chance?  IMO the hog hunters that want to get so defensive about this thread are being a bit childish and bullheaded by their unwillingness to understand where the other side is coming from.


WELL STATED


----------



## JAGER (Jul 4, 2008)

I posted my response to a new thread titled, "The Future of Georgia Hog Hunting".

---JAGER


----------



## gigem (Jul 4, 2008)

Yall got to be kidding me! All of all act like hogs are taking over the world. Yall probabaly get up in the morning and eat bacon with your eggs. I manage land too. 3,000 acres in fortvalley georgia. I have dedicated my life to managing wild life all over north flordia and south georgia and now in fortvalley. And yes i am a hog dogger at heart. But our main objective is deer, turkey and quail. Some people on this thread act like hogs are the only ones that cause crop damage. And yes i have caught and released hogs but only in our 1,400 acre high fence encloser. There are about 126 trophy boars in this encloser. We spend 1,000's of dollars planting food plots to grow world class bucks in this high fenced operation. 
There are 7 of us that live and work on this property 7 days a week. On paper we have about 246 white tail deer in this operation. Now do yall think that if hogs were as bad as some people on this thread make them out to be, we would jeoperdize our jobs and family over a hog. I am not saying they do not cause any damage because they do. But not near as much as yall are making it out to be while yall are probabaly walking outside to check the coals that is under the hog that yall are cooking for the 4th of July.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 4, 2008)

gigem said:


> Yall got to be kidding me! All of all act like hogs are taking over the world. Yall probabaly get up in the morning and eat bacon with your eggs. I manage land too. 3,000 acres in fortvalley georgia. I have dedicated my life to managing wild life all over north flordia and south georgia and now in fortvalley. And yes i am a hog dogger at heart. But our main objective is deer, turkey and quail. Some people on this thread act like hogs are the only ones that cause crop damage. And yes i have caught and released hogs but only in our 1,400 acre high fence encloser. There are about 126 trophy boars in this encloser. We spend 1,000's of dollars planting food plots to grow world class bucks in this high fenced operation.
> There are 7 of us that live and work on this property 7 days a week. On paper we have about 246 white tail deer in this operation. Now do yall think that if hogs were as bad as some people on this thread make them out to be, we would jeoperdize our jobs and family over a hog. I am not saying they do not cause any damage because they do. But not near as much as yall are making it out to be while yall are probabaly walking outside to check the coals that is under the hog that yall are cooking for the 4th of July.



managing land for hunting / managing land for farmingbig difference in my opinion-- managing for hunting  hogs are great-- destroying farm land / crops -- hogs are bad news I understand why any farmer could want them eliminated


----------



## gigem (Jul 4, 2008)

So you have misunderstood me, we farm as well as manage, corn soy beans and pecans, to off set alot of our cost. How much land do you farm or anybody else that is on here talking about doing away with all hogs? What i am saying if the hogs were taking away from the deer, which is how we make our living they would be done away with but that is not the case. Alot of these people on this forum hunt on the weekends and see the evidence of the hogs because there is no mistaken where hogs feed, they make a mess when they feed. It dont take rocket science to figure out where a hog feeds but that is all people see. We hunt with night vision three times a week when we are not running track dogs on the weekends. We take care of 1,000s of arces of land the area i live in. I see 10 times of more deer than i do hogs. I come from a farming back ground, if the hogs were that bad i would probably agree with you people. But 80 percent of yall are not out there in the fields everyday, you go by what you hear and read which is not always the case. Managing for wildlife and for food is the same thing, if the hogs mess it up we want have trophy deer and we want eat. That is not the case in any of the land that i take care of!  We caught more hogs 12 years ago then we ever thought about catching today.


----------



## olcowman (Jul 4, 2008)

gigem said:


> we farm as well as manage, corn soy beans and pecans, to off set alot of our cost.  Alot of these people on this forum hunt on the weekends and see the evidence of the hogs because there is no mistaken where hogs feed, they make a mess when they feed. It dont take rocket science to figure out where a hog feeds but that is all people see.  I see 10 times of more deer than i do hogs. I come from a farming back ground, if the hogs were that bad i would probably agree with you people. But 80 percent of yall are not out there in the fields everyday, you go by what you hear and read which is not always the case. Managing for wildlife and for food is the same thing, if the hogs mess it up we want have trophy deer and we want eat. That is not the case in any of the land that i take care of!  We caught more hogs 12 years ago then we ever thought about catching today.



Up until 5 years ago I had spent my entire life involved with farming and never in 30+ years have I had any sort of significant problems involving hogs or deer. Nor have I ever solicitated any government agency for funds to replace income lost due to wildlife depradation.

 I would venture to guess that much of the talk on the web about hogs totally destroying the lives of farmers everywhere is like alot of other stuff on here, either  very inflated or someone's personal opinion that has been spread as a scientific fact.And I have to heartily agree with Gigem on the fact that there has been a noticable decline in hogs both where I have farmed  and hunted, esp on our acreages along the Flint following the floods of 1994.


----------



## SULLI (Jul 4, 2008)

well said gigem. all you keep talking about managing wildlife, well doe management is a big part of that,tiger if you had 50 does that needed to be taken off of your property for management purposes would you gut shoot them too? i'm acutually kinda scared to hear your anwser.... and as for your coyote quistion i would shoot or have  a trapper come in who would skin then and utilize every part they could..... i mean get real you can't acutully belieave that shooting something and leaving it to rot is the ethical thing ti do ,game animal or not.....


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jul 4, 2008)

cpowel10 said:


> Thank you for proving my point.  If an animal is eating up money, you would want him DEAD.  No more of them.
> 
> Hogs eat crops that generate money.  I'd like to shoot the last one to take care of the problem.



I've always wondered why people who want to be rid of hogs don't kill them with those clay pigeons? Hogs eat them like crazy.

If I want to kill hogs, I'd be having a trap shoot all the time.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 5, 2008)

Jack Ryan said:


> I've always wondered why people who want to be rid of hogs don't kill them with those clay pigeons? Hogs eat them like crazy.
> 
> If I want to kill hogs, I'd be having a trap shoot all the time.



I may be wrong, but didn't they change a lot of the clays now?  I don't remember seeing the warning label on any lately, but heck I might be wrong.  I think they used to have labels on them that said something about not shooting near livestock. They might of just changed the boxes or either I'm just over looking it.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 5, 2008)

They may be using them but that and other methods for sure dont need to be talked about on here.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Jul 5, 2008)

SULLI said:


> all you keep talking about managing wildlife, well doe management is a big part of that,tiger if you had 50 does that needed to be taken off of your property for management purposes would you gut shoot them too?



No --- because I only advocate legal management methods.  Deer are legally classified as wildlife and that would be wanton waste of wildlife.

If the legal definition of hogs changed, I would change my practices with regards to them as well.

If I had 50 does that needed to be removed and I had the say in how a piece of land was managed, I would require that hunters on the property remove does before being able to harvest a buck or find some other incentive to encourage doe removal.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Jul 5, 2008)

gigem said:


> I ome from a farming back ground, if the hogs were that bad i would probably agree with you people. But 80 percent of yall are not out there in the fields everyday, you go by what you hear and read which is not always the case.



I agree with you that hog problems are not so bad that such extreme measures should be taken everywhere that they occur.

Here on the coast, there are situations that merit extreme action.  I think that extremely aggressive removal programs are most appropriate in areas where there is severe habitat degradation, where hogs are threateneing an endangered or protected species, or in areas that are intensively managed for some objective that makes hogs incompatible with the landowners objectives.

I also realize that none of us will ever be offered the chance to kill the last hog.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jul 6, 2008)

cpowel10 said:


> I may be wrong, but didn't they change a lot of the clays now?  I don't remember seeing the warning label on any lately, but heck I might be wrong.  I think they used to have labels on them that said something about not shooting near livestock. They might of just changed the boxes or either I'm just over looking it.



The ones I just bought still had it on them.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jul 6, 2008)

sghoghunter said:


> They may be using them but that and other methods for sure dont need to be talked about on here.



Why not? Seems to me it would be just as legal as shooting them and leave them to rot.

I don't hunt them, have them, or farm so I don't really have a dog in the fight over them. Just the same, I don't have a problem with a farmer shooting vermin and leaving it to rot or poisoning them on his own land.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 6, 2008)

PETA loves folks like you.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone every heard of crop insurance?

How many claims are made per year where hogs are the reason for a loss?

How about where weather is blamed for the loss?

How about insects?

Exactly 

I rest my case.


----------



## K80 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ol' Gobblero said:


> We are all in no position to cause a divide between the hunting community, especially on the subject of hog control.  Those wanting hogs to stick around can do their thing and us advocating their erradication will do ours, and the population will balance itself out.



I agree with this 100%

I do not agree with gut shooting an animal and letting it run off and suffer.  If you are going to shoot an animal you should shoot it in manner that it will kill it as quickly as possible.

Personally I would rather pay someone such as Middle Georgia Wild Boars to do my hog hunting than to have hogs on my DEER hunting lease.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jul 7, 2008)

sghoghunter said:


> PETA loves folks like you.



Like who?

Did you take a poll at the last meeting?


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 7, 2008)

Jack Ryan said:


> Like who?
> 
> Did you take a poll at the last meeting?


You.


----------



## JAGER (Jul 7, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Anyone every heard of crop insurance?
> 
> How many claims are made per year where hogs are the reason for a loss?
> 
> I rest my case.



You don't have a case to rest. The Georgia multiple peril crop insurance providers do not pay crop damage claims against nuisance wildlife. 

Georgia crop damage claims provide comprehensive protection against low yields and replanting costs due to adverse weather, fire, hail damage, fire, wind damage, plant disease, insect damage and earthquake only. 

---JAGER


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 7, 2008)

JAGER said:


> You don't have a case to rest. The Georgia multiple peril crop insurance providers do not pay crop damage claims against nuisance wildlife.
> 
> Georgia crop damage claims provide comprehensive protection against low yields and replanting costs due to adverse weather, fire, hail damage, fire, wind damage, plant disease, insect damage and earthquake only.
> 
> ---JAGER


Actually I do....

#1-you are right
#2-Therefore hogs are not seen as a big enough threat to crops to validate them as being eligible for a reason to cover crops damaged by them...




JAGER said:


> Call a crop insurance salesman and ask them if they ever track nuisance wildlife numbers. The answer is no because they cannot pay claims for nuisance wildlife.
> 
> ---JAGER



What is the reason they don't cover nuisance wildlife?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 7, 2008)

IM WITH GIGEM AND STICKER ON THIS ONE. I SEE DEER DOING MORE DAMAGE THAN HOGS EVER DO. IF I CHECK 10 PEANUT FIELDS AFTER DARK ONE MAY HAVE HOGS BUT ALL WILL HAVE DEER.IVE SEEN THE DEER ON GIGEMS PLACE AND THEM NOR THE CROPS HAVE SUFFERED FOR HAVING HOGS AROUND. THAT SAID I SPENT A LITTLE OVER 8K LAST YEAR TO RUN MY DOGS WITH GAS,DOG FOOD,VET BILLS AND SUCH. I GUESS MOST DOG HUNTERS DO ABOUT THE SAME SO WHEN THE REST OF YOU START SPENDING THAT MUCH TAKING CARE OF THE FARMERS PROBLEMS YOUR COLLEGE DEGREES AND OPINIONS  MIGHT MATTER TO US.UNTIL THEN I PROMISE TO STAY OUT OF YALLS FIGHT AND JUST KEEP HUNTING.


----------



## JAGER (Jul 7, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> What is the reason they don't cover nuisance wildlife?



I don't know. I've asked two different crop insurance salesmen in Georgia and they both told me crop insurance only covers natural disasters, not wildlife. If I ever discover a valid reason, I'll let you know.

---JAGER


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like to me that either 

#1-They do not substantiate enough damage to issue a claim 

or 

#2-The insurance companies are ripping off the farmers.

If it covers insects why not hogs?They both are invasive pests..lol


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jul 8, 2008)

sghoghunter said:


> You.



So if I cared what PETA likes or doesn't like, what are you basing your opinion on other than you don't like mine?

I've not been getting my fan mail if you are correct.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 9, 2008)

Tiger Rag said:


> This is only for the advocates of hog control is this part of the forum.
> 
> Would you kill the last hog in Ga if given the opportunity?



In a New York minute. No different than a boll weavel or a pine beetle.


----------



## redlevel (Jul 10, 2008)

HOGDOG76 said:


> . So If It Came Down To The Last Deer And The Last Hog



My dream!  I would just pray that I didn't miss either shot.


----------



## reelblue1 (Jul 10, 2008)

NO definetly not., Tiger Red, you claim that hogs are not native animals. Last time I checked, God flooded the earth for 40 days &  nights, killing all life. Ol Noah had 2 animals of each species onboard the ark. When he landed at Plymouth,MA, he unloaded turkey,hogs,deer,squirrels,quail,& rabbits. It just took em all awhile to get here.  Wait my wife says that the Pilgrims landed at Plymouth and hunted the hogs,deer & Turkey that were already here. You don't think the American Indians, who were the last non game species the American White Man tried to exterminate, brought the hogs over from Africa in canoes do you?  Some of the crap some of you people come up with truely must amaze yourselves. If any of you were here or there before the hogs, please send me a PM. I would like to meet a 500 year old person.


----------



## gigem (Jul 10, 2008)

I dony know what to say, but you are RIGHT reelblue1


----------



## gigem (Jul 10, 2008)

reelblue has never been so right!


----------



## reelblue1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you, just comes from the heart and soul of a real hunter, with morals & ethics, unlike most raving about these ludicrous claims of over populated hogs.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 11, 2008)

reelblue1 said:


> Thank you, just comes from the heart and soul of a real hunter, with morals & ethics, unlike most raving about these ludicrous claims of over populated hogs.



We are talking about wild hogs here, an invasive species, a non game animal.  When talking of removal ,how does "ethics" come into place? Now the term "real hunter" comes up. When we all know that when a person says "real hunter" he is saying that anyone who doesn't hunt like you or 100% agree with your methods of killing (notice I didn't say harvest, that's another subject) is not a hunter. This thread wreeks of elitism.


----------



## redlevel (Jul 11, 2008)

reelblue1 said:


> Thank you, just comes from the heart and soul of a real hunter, with morals & ethics, unlike most raving about these ludicrous claims of over populated hogs.



How ludicrous is it when you drive into a 15 acre field and flush 20 to 30 pigs out the other end?

Parker Phoenix is correct.  Eradication of a non-game invasive species has nothing to do with the "morals and ethics" of hunting.


----------



## reelblue1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Parker Phoenix said:


> We are talking about wild hogs here, an invasive species, a non game animal.  When talking of removal ,how does "ethics" come into place? Now the term "real hunter" comes up. When we all know that when a person says "real hunter" he is saying that anyone who doesn't hunt like you or 100% agree with your methods of killing (notice I didn't say harvest, that's another subject) is not a hunter. This thread wreeks of elitism.




You are right about one thing, some of you think you are so elite, that you can eradicate a species that God put on this earth a a food source. And most of you wanting to eradicate hogs hide behind the Laws that call them NON GAME. This is totally ludicrous. it seems there are more efforts to get rid of hogs than the aids virus.  Some people like to hunt them, and some of you hate them for whatever reason you can come up with. Thos eof you who hate them so bad should quit eating bacon, ham, and Porkchops, because I know every bite of pork must infuriate you to know end. We wouldn't want you to have a heart attack.


----------



## hevishot (Jul 11, 2008)

reelblue1 said:


> You are right about one thing, some of you think you are so elite, that you can eradicate a species that God put on this earth a a food source. And most of you wanting to eradicate hogs hide behind the Laws that call them NON GAME. This is totally ludicrous. it seems there are more efforts to get rid of hogs than the aids virus.  Some people like to hunt them, and some of you hate them for whatever reason you can come up with. Thos eof you who hate them so bad should quit eating bacon, ham, and Porkchops, because I know every bite of pork must infuriate you to know end. We wouldn't want you to have a heart attack.



Ok...I'm fed up with WILD hogs rooting up my fields, I hate the damage the WILD hogs do....so I should give up eating bacon, ham, and porkchops..........


----------



## reelblue1 (Jul 11, 2008)

No sir but youshould quit complaining about hogs if you are not going to do anything about the deer and other critters that really eat upyour crops.   Send me a PM, and I will be glad to come kill the hogs and remove them. The way things are, a little time and a few bullets could put a lot of fairly cheap food on my table and the tables of others, as I would give away anything I wasn't going to keep. I think it is very unethical to kill a hog and just leave them laying.  I do somewhat undestand the leaving of a stinky boar, but then again when I go hunting, I don't take big hogs anyway. I don't hunt for trophies whether it be hogs or deer. I just assume not go hunting, if someone kills something they don't want. I will come get it if I havce time and if it is not too far away. Diesel fuel determines where and how much hunting I will do. Actually diesel fuel determines about 90% of what I do.  So if you are near Dodge,Telfair,Wheeler, or Laurens county, let me know & I will come pick up your dead hogs or kill some you want riddance of.  If you don't call me or someone else to solve your problem, then quit whining about it and trying to justify the needless slaughter of a NON game species.


----------



## hevishot (Jul 11, 2008)

reelblue1 said:


> No sir but youshould quit complaining about hogs if you are not going to do anything about the deer and other critters that really eat upyour crops.   Send me a PM, and I will be glad to come kill the hogs and remove them. The way things are, a little time and a few bullets could put a lot of fairly cheap food on my table and the tables of others, as I would give away anything I wasn't going to keep. I think it is very unethical to kill a hog and just leave them laying.  I do somewhat undestand the leaving of a stinky boar, but then again when I go hunting, I don't take big hogs anyway. I don't hunt for trophies whether it be hogs or deer. I just assume not go hunting, if someone kills something they don't want. I will come get it if I havce time and if it is not too far away. Diesel fuel determines where and how much hunting I will do. Actually diesel fuel determines about 90% of what I do.  So if you are near Dodge,Telfair,Wheeler, or Laurens county, let me know & I will come pick up your dead hogs or kill some you want riddance of.  If you don't call me or someone else to solve your problem, then quit whining about it and trying to justify the needless slaughter of a NON game species.



ok great, PM me your number so when I call you at 10:00 Sunday night after I have a pile of 'em on the ground and its 75-80 degrees...herd that "I'll take 'em all" crap way too many times...and Im not whining about anything...simply stating the fact that I have no problem putting a bullet in every single one I can and if they feed the buzzards, I wont lose a wink of sleep over it. Ya'll keep wanting to say I/we are whining when we really arent-we are killing them and doing what we want to with them. Ya'll dont agree, so its easy to say we are whining...weak. Im in Taylor county.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 11, 2008)

reelblue1 said:


> You are right about one thing, some of you think you are so elite, that you can eradicate a species that God put on this earth a a food source. And most of you wanting to eradicate hogs hide behind the Laws that call them NON GAME. This is totally ludicrous. it seems there are more efforts to get rid of hogs than the aids virus.  Some people like to hunt them, and some of you hate them for whatever reason you can come up with. Thos eof you who hate them so bad should quit eating bacon, ham, and Porkchops, because I know every bite of pork must infuriate you to know end. We wouldn't want you to have a heart attack.



I appreciate your passion on the subject. Simple, I just don't think of a wild hog as a game animal. I grew up on a farm in south Georgia, and we have killed wild hogs since before my time. We didn't eat them, we raised our own. To me a wild hog is no different than a cochroach. Both are vermin. You just like to hunt them, which is fine. I don't care if I ever skin another wild hog as long as I live. 

As far as me being elite. I don't think so. I don't care how you kill your hogs, you can use a grenade launcher as far as I care. I think you have the right to hunt anyway you choose, whether it be free range, or behind the fence. I don't care. I just don't like it when someone insinuates that since I don't share his views I'm unethical or worse, not a real hunter. I can guarantee you this, when I kill one of the pigs on my property it is very real, it's real blood, and one really dead pig that's not gonna root up my property and eat my neighbors peanuts and corn.


----------



## Rexter (Jul 11, 2008)

*Hogs*

Well said Parker Pheonix - I wonder if all these people talking about this subject actually own land that is being destroyed by these critters? I think any additions to this thread should start out with - "I am a property owner, I have hogs on my property..." Then they can say what's on their mind. Just because some of these folks like to hunt them, they really don't have that much at stake - the hogs aren't ruining thier lively hood.


----------



## CAL (Jul 11, 2008)

I am a property owner with hogs so close to me till they could be on my land now and I haven't discovered it yet.Crop distruction is not the only problem with wild hogs.They root up the fields in search of food to a point of almost impossible to correct sometimes with equipt.The land is so rough till equipt. repair becomes all to necessary and expensive much of the time.Not only do they do extensive crop damage but they also eat up other food items from existing wildlife.Because of their reproduction rate,I can't see getting rid of them any kind of way.A sow will have 2 1/2 ltters a year and they will become breeding age at 6 months.They raise faster than rats.One of my farmer friends has killed to date 265 head.He says he can't see any change in the amount of hogs on his land nor the damage they are doing.It is just as bad as it ever was.
To save me,I can't see where anyone who has them destroying their property and even rooting up the flowers in the yard at night could want the likes of wild hogs maintained so they can hunt them.Please tell my neighbor how unsportsman he is for putting up an electric fence around his home to keep the wild hogs out of his wife's flowers.The hogs are rooting up their yard while they sleep.
For that matter try telling that farmer who stuck his grain header in the dirt because his machine fell in a rooted out hole while he is gathering his grain.Not to mention throwing him into the windshield of his combine or cotton picker.I have been there,I know.Then there is the hog farmer who is trying to raise a quality animal with good feed conversion to find out too late a wild boar has bred his in season sows only to bare a litter that has to be destroyed.

Now,would anyone ask would I kill the last one?


----------



## gigem (Jul 17, 2008)

That is not going to work! You can shootem trapem all you want! Get somebody to dog hunt them Twice and you want have any promblems for a month!


----------



## DLS (Feb 21, 2009)

I like to hunt hogs they are more of a chalange to get one than bushwhacking a deer. They put these ferral deer out & they have been eating my crops ever scence I wish the deer would go & hogs stay


----------



## Echo (Feb 21, 2009)

Hogs have always been a huge part of the hunting scene in southeast Georgia and I honestly don't know any other deer hunters around here that don't also enjoy taking an occasional wild pig when given the chance. I hunt them just about all year myself and I'm glad I have the opportunity to do so! 

Both deer and turkey get along just fine with them as far as I can tell and I believe the foodplot damage is exagerated to some degree. They'll root up a few here and there but mostly they leave them alone.


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (Feb 22, 2009)

sticker said:


> I have one question for everybody on here---WHY DO YOU PLANT FOOD PLOTS??----for the animals to eat,right......




Are you over 13 yrs old?


----------

